# vacation on the fly



## Brownsfan77 (May 28, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

So I'm heading to Pensacola for vaca at the beginning of Aug. I'm an avid fly fisherman up here in the CLE. That said, I want to fish the flats for some kind of trout (im not sure what species is down there). 

I really have no idea when it comes to fishing salt or the flats. I have some gear but it is mostly for great lakes steelhead or trout, so I may need rent gear if possible. Im also thinking of getting a guide. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Get with a guide..


----------



## Brownsfan77 (May 28, 2015)

THanks, any Guide suggestions?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Baz Yelverton specializes in guiding fly fishing trips. His # is 850-934-3292. Good Luck !


----------



## Brownsfan77 (May 28, 2015)

awesome! thank you


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Tie clousers...... Lots of clousers! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

